# Storyteller - R/O with the British & Commonwealth Group



## Sroryteller (Jan 29, 2012)

I was an R/O with the British & Commonwealth Group from 1962 until 1969 sailing on Union Castle, Clan Line and Scottish Tanker ships. Any old shipmates out there?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sroryteller,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Glad you have joined us in the Radio Room. Look forward to your postings. 

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *ST* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

I was an RO with UC and left in 1964.
Spent a lot of my time on a black ship (Tintagel Castle) but ended up on the Kenya Castle.


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

Storyteller
You were there at the same time as me but without knowing your name it will be difficult for anyone to remember you.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

What`s your name?that might help


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,

I was an RO with B & C, sailed on the Clan MacDougall/GFBQ, Clan MacLennan/GSYP and the Nicholas Bowater/GXDG in th sixties, prior to them as a Marconi RO I sailed on the Empress of Canada/GHLA, MT Regent Falcon/GDRU, MV City Of Bristol and SS Pizzaro.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I was there as well, 1965 to 1976. Mainly passenger ships, but started in RICHMOND CASTLE (following AEI employment) and one voyage in NINA BOWATER.
Bob Wilson


----------

